# Lawn higher than curb. HELP!



## Light of the World (Feb 28, 2020)

Do you gentlemen have any idea how to deal with this issue? The photos are the curb that runs along my street. As you can see, the turf is a good 6" or so above the curb. The turf is Tif Bermuda. This rise makes edging a pain and just looks ratty. I want to get the lawn level and begin reel mowing but have no idea how to tackle this issue at the curb. It also holds moister there because it makes a trench-the moister leads to moss and weed pressure. I am welcoming all ideas. I cannot find anything about dealing with this issue.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It won't be fun but the only thing I can think of is to cut it like sod on the first couple of feet from the curb, regrade it and then replace the cut sod.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I agree with RedTwin it's not gonna be fun!! I would cut it back far enough so you have a gradual change In elevation. Your gonna need to rent a sod cutter and something powerful enough like a tractor with a box blade or skid steer to re-grade the soil. Then put your sod back down and let it root up again


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Could you cut the line back a bit and place retaining wall blocks along the top of the curb?


----------



## Light of the World (Feb 28, 2020)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Could you cut the line back a bit and place retaining wall blocks along the top of the curb?


I don't think i am going to like the look of that. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Light of the World (Feb 28, 2020)

MrMeaner said:


> I agree with RedTwin it's not gonna be fun!! I would cut it back far enough so you have a gradual change In elevation. Your gonna need to rent a sod cutter and something powerful enough like a tractor with a box blade or skid steer to re-grade the soil. Then put your sod back down and let it root up again


Ya, I think you guys are right. This is going to be a chore!!! :wacko:


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Light of the World said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Could you cut the line back a bit and place retaining wall blocks along the top of the curb?
> ...


I have a neighbor who did this and it looks really good ill take a picture tomorrow and show you.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I had this problem at my old house.


----------



## Light of the World (Feb 28, 2020)

Tellycoleman said:


> Light of the World said:
> 
> 
> > TN Hawkeye said:
> ...


That would be awesome!


----------



## Light of the World (Feb 28, 2020)

The_iHenry said:


> I had this problem at my old house.


What di you do to solve it?


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Light of the World said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> > I had this problem at my old house.
> ...


I sold the house!

I never got around to lowering it.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

The_iHenry said:


> Light of the World said:
> 
> 
> > The_iHenry said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

I had the same issue, but I don't think it was as bad as yours. I dug it up.

First pic is from 05/2017 and second is from 08/2018. It's not perfect by any means, but it's a lot better.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

MarkV said:


> I had the same issue, but I don't think it was as bad as yours. I dug it up.
> 
> First pic is from 05/2017 and second is from 08/2018. It's not perfect by any means, but it's a lot better.


That looks REEL good


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

MarkV said:


> I had the same issue, but I don't think it was as bad as yours. I dug it up.
> 
> First pic is from 05/2017 and second is from 08/2018. It's not perfect by any means, but it's a lot better.


Beautiful lawn what's your HOC in this pic?


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks. HOC is ~ 5/8".


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@Light of the World Honestly it would be a breeze to pour the curb higher on top of the existing. Much quicker results and also doubles as any idiot that wants to pull up and park on the edge of the lawn


----------



## Light of the World (Feb 28, 2020)

MarkV said:


> I had the same issue, but I don't think it was as bad as yours. I dug it up.
> 
> First pic is from 05/2017 and second is from 08/2018. It's not perfect by any means, but it's a lot better.


Wow! Great looking lawn. Ya, I think mine is good bit worse but you got great results. Also, my lawn slopes down to the curb in question. I will have to remove a good 6-8' of sod before regrading and trying to get the slope right. It almost makes me want to do a full reno - Almost lol.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

MarkV said:


> I had the same issue, but I don't think it was as bad as yours. I dug it up.


It looks pretty seamless to me. Looks great! What was the process for this? Did you use something like a flat shovel to "peel" the turf up, then dig out some soil and then put the turf back on? Also, I assume you leveled it with sand or something after the turf filled in. It looks pretty even to me.

My situation is pretty much identical to yours, except mine is probably 75% of what you had to do.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

JayGo said:


> It looks pretty seamless to me. Looks great! What was the process for this? Did you use something like a flat shovel to "peel" the turf up, then dig out some soil and then put the turf back on? Also, I assume you leveled it with sand or something after the turf filled in. It looks pretty even to me.


That sums up what I did pretty well.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

@kreddell


----------

